# Problem with Philips Cbright XG2 (2001 model)



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello,

I am having issues with my Philips Cbright XG2 Projector. I have had it for a while and used it with no issues. I currently have it running from a XP media center PC. It has ran fine forever but recently it started shutting down after a few minutes of use. It shuts down and the "lamp" light flashes. Well, it was due for a new bulb, so I replaced it. After install of new bulb, it ran for about 30 minutes and did the same thing, shut down "lamp" light flashing. Continues to do this no matter what I try. :nerd:

Here is what I have tried to remedy issue:

Cleaned filters and unit of any dust inside and out.

Bulb lamp hour counter was reset to zero.

Made sure auto shutoff & auto standby were disabled.

Put fan next to unit to cool while running to check for heat issue (had no effect).

Made sure all three interior fans were operating.

Checked fuses.


Basically, I am at my whits end with this problem. What I am wondering is if it could be another bad bulb, maybe bad when i got it. I purchased from projectorquest online and it said it was OEM. I do not have a local service center nearby and from what I can tell from online quotes it may cost more to fix than I can purchase another one for.

Any ideas of what could be wrong would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!!:nerd:


----------

